# Looking forward to the wider conversation



## Adam Cave (Jun 8, 2012)

As a quick introduction, my name is Adam Cave, from North Carolina. I teach and train in RyuTe Renmei, the classical Okinawan karate and kobudo style founded by Taika Seiyu Oyata. I have been studying martial arts for over twenty-two years and plan to continue until I can't stand up anymore. In January I began writing a blog about training on one's own - http://solokeiko.com - if you get a chance, check it out and let me know what you think. I am looking forward to exploring the various threads here and joining the wider conversation.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome aboard Adam, you will enjoy the site very much. Lots of info................


----------



## Yondanchris (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to MT! It's a great place to share knowledge and wisdom!


----------



## Jenna (Jun 9, 2012)

Adam Cave said:


> As a quick introduction, my name is Adam Cave, from North Carolina. I teach and train in RyuTe Renmei, the classical Okinawan karate and kobudo style founded by Taika Seiyu Oyata. I have been studying martial arts for over twenty-two years and plan to continue until I can't stand up anymore. In January I began writing a blog about training on one's own - http://solokeiko.com - if you get a chance, check it out and let me know what you think. I am looking forward to exploring the various threads here and joining the wider conversation.


I like your blog style.. you have good constructive way of making your points.. I hope you are active around here  oh and if you train until you can no longer stand up then you can always take up Lying Tiger Kung Fu (or like whatever)  Welcome to MT  x


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Adam Cave (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I look forward to see what everyone is talking about here. Adam


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 15, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------

